

A simple idea to encourage people to browse the New page - lisper

Move the Submit link from the main nav bar to the bottom of the Newest page.
======
ljf
I also thought that the new button was the submit link when I was first here,
as in 'submit a new story', which could put other new users off. Maybe change
it to 'latest'.

